# New member: Getting a 2012 TTS... Dilemma



## mtlaccord (Jul 12, 2011)

Sup, 

I was referred to this forum by GoLowDrew. I'm coming all the way from Driveaccord.net. I currently own a 2009 Accord Coupe, and it's finally time to change into a 2012 TTS. 

However I am faced with one of the biggest car-buying dilemmas of all time: What colour I should buy it in. I know you are all aware of the colours, but anyone have any feedback for me? 

I live in Montreal, Quebec Canada, and may I remind everyone that there are not a lot of TTS or even TT for that matter. There are a lot of A4/ A5/ S5's, but TT's and TTS are rare. When you do see one, it's usually in silver or black.... 

Also I have been lurking all day here, and I have watched Jason's videos, and I love all his mods. His webisodes will really help me as a newbie in the TT field. I know I wanna chip it, and do more to it... 

Forgive my ignorance, as I am new, I will try to search as much as I can before asking a question. However at times, if I don't understand something, please remember I'm new to all this. 

Hope to speak with all of you, and looking forward to a great beginning.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

You will love the TTS. It's a great car! Have you considered the new for 2012 TT-RS? It's even more awesome! 

As far as color, that's a very personal choice. Around here black, white, and silver seem to be most popular. I won't own a black car. White and silver are too boring and common. Daytona Gray is a beautiful color, but would be a special order. If I were to get a new TTS, I think I'd go for the Volcano Red. It's not as bold as the Misano Red. The Solar Orange is not for me, although it looks great in person. As a general rule, I love blue cars, so that might be an option. Although on a small car like the TT, some of the brighter blue shades seem like too much blue. 

I special ordered our TTS Roadster in Jet Blue Metallic. I believe it's the only one this color in the US. I think it looks great which is all that matters. Good luck with your decision. 










Of course, it looks better in motion:


----------



## mtlaccord (Jul 12, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> You will love the TTS. It's a great car! Have you considered the new for 2012 TT-RS? It's even more awesome!
> 
> As far as color, that's a very personal choice. Around here black, white, and silver seem to be most popular. I won't own a black car. White and silver are too boring and common. Daytona Gray is a beautiful color, but would be a special order. If I were to get a new TTS, I think I'd go for the Volcano Red. It's not as bold as the Misano Red. The Solar Orange is not for me, although it looks great in person. As a general rule, I love blue cars, so that might be an option. Although on a small car like the TT, some of the brighter blue shades seem like too much blue.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting analysis. Nice car by the way! I'm younger so Orange might go for me... Hmm.. Bump!


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

Orange FTW!!!!!


----------



## mtlaccord (Jul 12, 2011)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> Orange FTW!!!!!


 

haha NICE dude! 

Do you feel that the color is too bright at times? Like do you somedays wish you had another color cause it's just too flashy?


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

mtlaccord said:


> haha NICE dude!
> 
> Do you feel that the color is too bright at times? Like do you somedays wish you had another color cause it's just too flashy?


 No not at all. But I kinda gravitate to the brighter colors of the spectrum in the first place.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> You will love the TTS. It's a great car! Have you considered the new for 2012 TT-RS? It's even more awesome!
> Of course, it looks better in motion:


 Mate I REALLY like this picture. What an awesome looking car! :thumbup:


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

Here is mine white (ibis).. hope to help.. by the way I meet your city last month, beautiful place.. and as you said I saw a lot of S4, S5 and just one TTS.


----------



## mtlaccord (Jul 12, 2011)

jzra said:


> Here is mine white (ibis).. hope to help.. by the way I meet your city last month, beautiful place.. and as you said I saw a lot of S4, S5 and just one TTS.


 Your car is very nice, and white looks very cool man. It brings out all the lines in the TT. You came to Montreal for the Auto Prix? Where from?


----------



## lcrcr (Jun 10, 2005)

mtlaccord said:


> haha NICE dude!
> 
> Do you feel that the color is too bright at times? Like do you somedays wish you had another color cause it's just too flashy?


 One of the nice things about orange is the way it looks on a cloudy/rainy day. I was driving in a cloudburst yesterday and the hood looked like it was lit from the inside. 

Also, no car I've driven causes more smiles than my orange TTS. (2nd place goes to my orange Fahrenheit GTI (now sold))


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

lcrcr said:


> Also, no car I've driven causes more smiles than my orange TTS.


 I have to agree with you on that one. I get a whole hell of alot of smiles and thumbs up from random people where ever I go.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Here's mine: 










Believe it or not, this is oolong grey. It came out rather dark in this pic (due to post processing). I think of it as more of chocolate brown. 

Anyhow I pretty much like all the TTS colors and would have been okay picking a color while blind-folded.


----------



## jzra (May 19, 2011)

mtlaccord said:


> Your car is very nice, and white looks very cool man. It brings out all the lines in the TT. You came to Montreal for the Auto Prix? Where from?


 
Thanks.. my friend´s camera did the most part of the job on these pictures.. but I love white color on this car (we don´t have much things in white here like snow.. ahahah) 

In fact im from Brazil but my brother lives in Chicago so I travel a lot to US. Last month I was there then I decide to visit Canada. Unfortunately I arrived in Montreal a few days after the grandprix, but at least I went to the "speedway" before the disassembly.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Jesus, I hate to be a downer, but is there anything more pathetic that a man (women) who can't even decide what color car they like?????? :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I am partial to blue...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SoSuMi said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oolong grey? Wow! Looks close to mine-black.... 

BTW, how's the APR flash doing?


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

GaBoYnFla said:


> oolong grey? Wow! Looks close to mine-black....
> 
> BTW, how's the APR flash doing?


 In "real life" it isn't that black but it is pretty dark, isn't it. 

The APR flash is great. Only trouble is that there's usually lots of traffic around here and even where there isn't, one has to watch out for deers crossing the roads, especially at dawn and sunset. This means I'm having bunches of difficulty finding places to give the car a good workout. 

Anyhow I believe that at the very least, the stage one is a necessity because the base TT now has the EA888 engine, which put is pretty close to the TTS :laugh: ... 

...but around here I almost never see a tt of any type. 

Stay (reasonably) safe


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

SoSuMi said:


> This means I'm having bunches of difficulty finding places to give the car a good workout.


 
Take it to a track. You can explore the limits of the car without acting like a hooligan and endangering others. 

My former TTS coupe, meteor gray, with the APR flash (which was awesome!). 
Another great color.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Dr. Bill said:


> White and silver are too boring and common.


 I resent that remark. 

White FTW!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ There it is ... 










Seriously though, I think you can't go wrong with any of the colours although I'm drawn to the lighter/ brighter ones ...


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Dr. Bill said:


> Take it to a track. You can explore the limits of the car without acting like a hooligan and endangering others.


 Mid Ohio is only a couple of hours away and I have considered taking my TTS to one of their high speed driving programs. Did on of them a few years ago in one of their cars (Acura TSX) and felt that it was very worthwhile.


----------



## mtlaccord (Jul 12, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> I resent that remark.
> 
> White FTW!


 
Does that TTRS wing go up/down like the OEM one on the TTS?


----------



## mtlaccord (Jul 12, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> oolong grey? Wow! Looks close to mine-black....
> 
> BTW, how's the APR flash doing?


 Black really brings out all the silver on the car.... Lookin' good!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

mtlaccord said:


> Does that TTRS wing go up/down like the OEM one on the TTS?


 No, it's a fixed rear wing. And it is the standard OEM spoiler for the TT-RS. The downforce it generates is the same as the motorized spoiler - you just save the weight and complexity of the motorized unit and get a more aggressive look.


----------

